# نفق المانش : يطلق عليه أحدى عجائب الدنيا السبع الحديثة (لا يفوتكم) رائع جدا



## m66666677 (16 مايو 2010)

فيلم وثائقي منقول 
اختر سيرفر واحد للتحميل ، اللي يعجبك 
http://rapidshare.com/files/381834826/MyEgy.CoM.Nafaa.Al.Mansh.4.2010.Mr.DraCoLa.rmvb
http://ifile.it/dl
نفق المانش :: يطلق عليه أحدى عجائب الدنيا السبع الحديثة 

هو نفق تحت قناة المانش وسمي بذلك نسبة إلى مضيق المانش. نفق بحر المانش (بالفرنسية : نفق جنيه)، المعروف أيضا باسم النفق الأوروبي، هو 50.5 كيلومتر (31،4 ميل) تحت البحر نفق للسكك الحديدية التي تربط بين المملكه المتحدة وفرنسا. وهو ثاني أطول نفق تحت البحر في العالم (بعد نفق سيكان في اليابان).

*بدأ البناء في عام 1988. وبحلول عام 1994 بدأ استعمال النفق - خدمات نقل الركاب بالسكك الحديدية التي تربط بين لندن وباريس وبروكسل وخدمات الشحن. عطل حريق في 18 نوفمبر 1996 تشغيل النفق، لكن سرعان ما عاد إلى العمل في ديسمبر من نفس العام.*
*وفي 11 نوفمبر 2008 وقع حريق آخر على بعد 11 من المدخل الفرنسي وقد كان أقل ضررا من الأول .*


----------



## m66666677 (16 مايو 2010)

في انتظار ردودكم


----------



## سنا الإسلام (16 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## m66666677 (16 مايو 2010)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


 
You're welcome


----------



## struct-eng (17 مايو 2010)

thanx alooooot


----------



## m66666677 (17 مايو 2010)

struct-eng قال:


> thanx alooooot


 
you're welcome


----------



## محمودشمس (17 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا وبارك لنا فيك*​


----------



## م الجراني (17 مايو 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (17 مايو 2010)

thanks


----------



## mohy_y2003 (17 مايو 2010)

مشكور وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## رامي2000 (17 مايو 2010)

اللهم إشفي ام الأخm66666677 شفاءا لايغادر سقما إشفي انت الشافي رب الناس إذهب البأس


----------



## m66666677 (17 مايو 2010)

Thank you so much all for your responses


----------



## mouge (6 سبتمبر 2010)

_جزاكم ربي الف خير يامهندسين...اختكم النصف مهندسه موج العراقيه...مساء العسل_


----------



## mouge (6 سبتمبر 2010)

_:31::77::77::77:مساك الخير اخو اني ...العضوه الجديده من العراق_


----------



## م.أحمد الفيومي (6 سبتمبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## civil devel (6 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوررر يسلموووووو


----------



## hawkar1 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## خلوف العراقي (19 سبتمبر 2010)

الروابط لاتعمل .......

اذا تستطيع رفعها على الميديا فاير اكون شاكر وممنون لك ........


----------



## امل عباس حسن (19 سبتمبر 2010)

انني فخوره بالملتقي وبكم


----------



## hawkar1 (21 سبتمبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## نسر فلسطين (29 أكتوبر 2010)

جاري تحميل


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (19 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (19 نوفمبر 2010)

والله نفق موطبيعي


----------



## م.م.طه (19 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي .. و سلمت يداك على هذا الموضوع القيِّم ..


----------



## boodyalfox (20 نوفمبر 2010)

تسلم والله


----------



## aymanallam (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## حمزهههههه (20 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا علي المعلومات الوافيه


----------



## ذايد2030 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراَ​


----------



## m66666677 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لردكم ومروركم جميعا


----------



## shoaib620 (14 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ahmed.mody (24 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng4islam (18 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## a7md50 (5 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## m66666677 (5 مايو 2011)

شكرا لردودكم ودعائكم


----------



## eng.alsabbagh (9 مايو 2011)

very thanks


----------



## eng_egp (30 يونيو 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مهندسة هدى القيسي (4 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله بك


----------



## ابو مالك الجبوري (18 أغسطس 2011)

شهدت بأن وعد الله حق وأن النار مثوى الكافرينا
وأن العرش فوق الماء طاف وفوق العرش رب العالمينا
وتحمله ملائكة كرام ملائكة الاله مسومينا


----------



## ST.ENG (9 أكتوبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## shuaa said (10 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## BLACKHOOK (11 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## boushy (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*مشكور وجزاكم الله خيراً*


----------



## sumer1 (23 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## محمود_المصرى (23 أكتوبر 2011)

معلومات جميلة شكرا على الأفادة أعجبنى أيضا توقيع المهندس أذا الشعب يوما أراد الحياة فلابد أن يستجيب البقر هههههههه والله المفروض البقر مكانهم الطبيعى مزارع التسمين أو المجزر مش أدارات الدول ...... ربنا يخلصنا منهم بقرة بقرة ثور ثور تيس تيس زنجة زنجة


----------



## adel_asmer2000 (23 أكتوبر 2011)

gooooooooooood


----------



## hamdy ghaf (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*سبحان الله *
​
مهندس انشائي \حمدي الغفاري​


----------



## مهندس : محمود نصر (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*أطلب العلم تزداد حكمة واعمل بعلمك تزداد خبرة*
*صوب اخطاءك وتعلم من فشلك تنجح في المستقبل*​


----------



## ash hag (10 نوفمبر 2011)

فيديو رائع جدا - وهذا درس لنا كعرب . فالاولي بنا أن يكون عندنا مثل هذه المشاريع لتقرب الدول العربية ببعضها 
ياريت نشوف هذا النفق بين مصر والسعودية - أو بين البحرين وقطر أو السعودية - أو بين جيبوتي واليمن
ياتري سيأتي اليوم يكون فيه الدول العربية قوة اقتصادية عالمية - يارب آمين


----------



## مهندس رواوص (10 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا , وجزاك الله خيرااا


----------



## eng_ali_hassan (11 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elnino (23 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## wagih khalid (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*Thank you
*​


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (24 نوفمبر 2011)

ماشاء الله 

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أبوروضة (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## كيرو عبده (24 نوفمبر 2011)

الله ينور يا هندسة​


----------



## ST.ENG (3 أبريل 2012)

thanks


----------



## eng-sharif (3 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng-sharif (3 أبريل 2012)

جميل جدا


----------



## مهندس سمير (3 أبريل 2012)

على ما اذكر ان هذا النفق كان العمل فيه من مهندسي الطرفين بالبلدين حيث بدأ كل فريق بالعمل من جهته .......وعند الامتار الاخيره كان هنك احتفال كبير حيث الالتقاء وفق ما هو محدد له 
يا ترى لو كان هذا العمل عندنا هل سنحصل على نفق واحد ونلتقي كما فعلوا ام اننا سنحصل على نفقين ؟؟؟
طبعا انا اقول هذا مازحا لايماني المطلق بالكفاءات والعقول العربيه .........موضوع جميل فشكرا لك


----------



## alielmalt (3 أبريل 2012)

مشكور موضوع جميل


----------



## محمد عادل مرسى (23 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكوررررررررر


----------



## aqsh (27 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور ع الوثائقي الرائع


----------



## hussien90 (8 يوليو 2013)

جاري التحميل وشكرا مقدما ويعطيك الف عافية


----------

